# what can you bring into the Bahamas from the US



## adanac1

Hello everyone,
I am getting ready to fly from Alberta Canada, with a night stop over in Fort Lauderdale, before flying into Nassau for a week.
We are preparing our food list for the week and am wondering what we need to buy in Fort Lauderdale to take into Harbourside.
I would like to buy chicken breasts from Costco and freeze them and then put them in our luggage but am not sure if we can take meat from the USA into the Bahamas?
Can we take frozen juice with us as well?  Should we buy a bottle of duty free liquor before we go as well as it has been suggested we do?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DavidnRobin

You should be able to google this.  I doubt there would be an issue with frozen meats, juices, liquor (in a small amount) - generally the concern is over fruits and vegatables.  We bring frozen meats in a soft sided collapsable cooler, coffee, liquor and wine packed in our luggage to STT/STJ with no problem.


----------



## mariawolf

You should have meats in their original store packaging==basically no fruits/veggies==get a porter at the airport--they whisk those guys through with no questions as they know time is money!
Liquor is cheap==I never bring liquids==too heavy!


----------



## adanac1

Thank you for your help.  In less than a week we should be checking into our rooms at the harbourside resort.  This is our first experience with time share and have learned a great deal from the experienced Tuggers.  I thank you for all your help. 
One question when we arrive in Nassau, some say to get a porter?  I am inexperienced at this, are they easiely found or located at the airport?
How much do we pay them?
Do not share a cab and it should cost us $31 for two and then $3 for each child plus $1 for the toll bridge.  i was told to negotiate this before I enter the cab, is this correct.
What if I want the driver to stop at the local grocery store?  How much should we offer them to wait?

If we pick up food (meat and frozen juice) in Fort Lauderdale (we are staying over 1 night there) and have it frozen in original packaging, we should be okay flying into Nassau? It appears the customs at Nassau are not that strict if they allow food and meat to be brought in our suit cases?  Should we store it in our luggage or in our carry on for inspection.

Many questions but the advise from those that have gone before is invaluable
Thank you again


----------



## Jan

I leave for Nassau next week for 3 weeks.  I've got this food thing down to a science.  I am taking 9 packages of "Companies Comin".  Some of the receipes call for sour cream which I will buy there, others call for cream cheese which I will take.  I am also taking multiple packs of cheeses and I will freeze my Italian sausage but buy ground meat.  The receipes that call for chicken I take can chicken or the chicken pouches that don't need to be cold.  I will also take cereal and crystal light.  My friends do likewise.  We keep our grocery buying to a minimium  fruits, veggies, milk, butter.  And yes, get a porter.  We have never been checked.  The first time I did a carry on and got hit with customs.  For happy hour-we fill up our mugs with our drinks--"Goombay Smashes" and save a lot.  It is very expensive to buy stuff at Harborside all the time.  A very expensive resort but they have a bus that goes to the grocery store and it use to be $4 round trip.  We stay over at Westwind and just love it there.  It is the same people year after year.
Have fun..........Jan


----------



## DavidnRobin

I wouldn't overthink it.  I would advise against against putting in your carry-on.  The liquor and frozen juice would cause problems - and the meat will stay frozen stored below.

I think it is important before taking a taxi is that you agree upon the charge - if that includes a stop - ask them what they would charge for a stop.  The best advice is just to be clear with the driver on an agreed upon price before loading luggage and getting in the cab.


----------



## adanac1

a porter will help in what ways?  
I am taking one or two carry on luggages for my wife and I, is this okay or does it attract attention for customs?
There is four of us but we are taking three suitcases, one for food and one for our beach toys and one for clothes and then one carry on for books and young child games while on the plane (do not want to disrupt other passengers) and then my computer (this might be optional)


----------



## jarta

Taxi fare from airport to Harborside (Paradise Island) recently was increased from $27 to $32.

Coming in, I used a porter and the porter got me into the Bahamas without one question being asked by the Bahamas customs people.  Waltzed right through!  Didn't even take a peek in the suitcases.  However, it went so quickly and smoothly at customs, I'm not even sure that the people who didn't use a porter were asked anything.

Bring whatever food you think will survive the trip and fit in your suitcase.  Food is very expensive at Atlantis.  And, not much less off Paradise Island in Nassau.  I expected high prices, but I was floored.  2 nights ago, I ate at Bobby Flay's restaurant, Mesa, at The Cove.  4 people: 1 drink each, 2 appetizers, 4 entrees, 1 side order, 4 coffees and 1 dessert (4 forks, lol!).  Great meal.  As good as anywhere in the US.  Tab: $420.

2 meal plans are available at the Harborside desk.  Includes breakfast and dinner - no lunch.  Regular (mostly buffets and delis) - $60 per person per day.  Gourmet (almost all high end restaurants, but no Carmine's or Mosaic, the Cove buffet) - about $96 per person per day.

Despite the high food prices, Harborside is great (and virtually full last week).  Enjoy!


----------



## clsmit

We were there in August with only carryons (only took a few nonperishable food items) and no one asked to look at our bags. We walked through baggage claim and strait to the taxis. There's probably some schedule when they are checking more, but it's probably on some kind of island time.

IMHO, anything you buy in Ft Lauderdale wouldn't be frozen solid enough to stay frozen until you get to Harborside. So you might want to plan you menus around more pasta and local fish, which you can read about on other threads. Also, the portions at Carmines and some other places are huge, so leftovers are a good thing.

Depending on the airline, the flight from Ft Lauderdale to Nassau can be on a small plane, where you'll need to gate-check most carryons. But it's a short flight and looking out the window at the water, islands, and boats is really cool. Even for kids.


----------



## adanac1

In regars to the frozen food, I have someone who is going to freeze the food prior to us arriving in Fort Lauderdale and then when we see them for dinner on the 11th, it will good anf frozen.  We plan to rap it in Paper to insulate it a little.  We hope to take one suitcase just for the food.
Spagetti noddles
chicken breasts in original packages (frozen)
Beef ribs in orginal packaging (frozen)
bagels
cream cheese
Nacho chips
big block of cheese (shred it)
Ground beef (frozen)

We thought about buying chicken or beef or ground beef on the island but after hearing the costs, I will package it in our suit cases instead

Any thoughts


----------



## clsmit

Ahhh. Got it. Sorry for the confusion. SNAVicki (who I haven't seen around here for a while) did something like that when she was in Atlantis this summer. I don't think she had any problems getting anything through customs. One thing you might want to put in your suitcase is a softsided/collapsible cooler to put the frozen stuff it. Just to keep it even more cold. We used ours to take drinks with us to the pools, although it will be much cooler in December than it was in August.


----------

